# The Rumbler.



## Rayman (17 Jan 2008)

It seems now some police forces, to get the attention of motorists being pulled over, have employed a new system that has the traditional siren as well produces a vibration. 

More on link:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/10/28/AR2007102801465.html



> Meet the Rumbler.
> 
> The high-tech blaster is being used along with the traditional siren. It is aimed at grabbing people's attention and getting them to make room for officers responding to emergencies, helping police navigate through traffic faster and safer. People can feel it from about 200 feet away.


----------

